# Lake diefenbaker in sask



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

has anyone on here ever fished it, my dad and i are thinking about taking a trip out there in the middle of june and any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I fished it quite a bit when i was younger, usually had good luck, usually fished in early august though.

Usually just used jigs and most fish we caught were between 18-23 inches, but this was 10 years ago.

Its a great place to camp, and fish!


----------

